# WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

Hallo,ich werde die Threads hier nochmals posten


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

*AW: WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW*

Soeben auf der WAV Homepage gefunden.
Eine Abdruckgenehmigung liegt vor.

[BKein direktes Einstellen fremder Texte, Grafikn oder Bilder, nur verrlinken nach unseren Regeln].


https://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Aktuell...ruefung_6.html

Auch so kann man eingesparte Verbandsbeiträge anlegen.


----------



## Wizard2 (7. August 2016)

*AW: WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW*

Na dann viel erfolg:m  bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. August 2016)

*AW: WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW*

Die Rechnung geht aber nicht beim Lehrmaterial auf, denn auf dieses hält der Verband ebenfalls das Monopol.
So ist es sogar so, dass die CD mit den Fragen nur ein Jahr Gültigkeit hat, damit nur ja im nächsten Jahr eine neue, aktuelle geordert werden muss.
Ansonsten könnte diese ja weitergereicht werden und so keine Einkünfte mehr generiert werden!
Dieser ganze Zirkus um die Deppenprüfung geht doch sowieso nur darum, an die Kohle der zukünftigen Angler zu kommen und  hat in der Praxis keinerlei Wert, denn Angeln können die Kandidaten danach in der Regel nicht.
Eiegentlich ist es daher vollkommen egal, ob sich nun der Verband oder einzelne Vereine bereichern!
Alles natürlich schön vom Gesetzgeber gedeckelt.
Das hat der Bundesverband in den frühen 80ern schon geschickt eingefädelt, eine immer währende sprudelnde Geldquelle!

Jürgen


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

*AW: WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW*

Der Verband hat auch kein Monopol auf den Fragenkatalog. Das hat der WAV schon geklärt. Da kann jeder einen selbst herstellen und verkaufen.
Der Kurs soll ja auch nicht vorrangig angeln lehren sondern etwas über das Objekt der Begierde(Fische) und seinen Lebensraum vermitteln. Ich denke schon dass es wichtig ist ein Minimum darüber zu kennen wenn man Tiere fangen und töten will.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. August 2016)

*AW: WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW*

Wir werden da keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden, da ich diese Prüfung an sich ablehne und glaube sie dient nur zum "Melken".
Hierbei hat BW das System natürlich perfektioniert, mit seiner Kurspflicht.
Zwei hart arbeitende Kumpel von mir haben einen solchen Kurs vor drei Jahren gezwungenermaßen absolvieren müssen und sich dort zumeist ausgeschlafen.
Gelernt wurde dann zu Hause ein paar Stunden am PC.
Der Quatsch mit dem vermittelten von minimal Wissen zur Biologie soll diese Prüfung nur rechtfertigen!
Warum soll das ein Angler wissen, wo es doch reicht zu wissen, dass ein Fisch im Wasser schwimmt?
Ok, die Arten sollte man schon unterscheiden können aber dies würde doch reichen.
Das schwule Brimborium über das Töten von Tieren, hier entwicklungsgeschichtlich recht primitive Fische, ist in 5 Minuten gezeigt.
Jeder Hühnerhalter oder Karnickelzüchter darf seine Tiere auch töten und dabei handelt es sich um Warmblüter.
Hat man da nur vergessen diese in Form von Sachkundeprüfungen zu melken, oder sind diese geborene Killer?
Ich frage mich,wie dies Angler schaffen die in 99% Prozent der glücklicherweise prüfungsfreien  Restwelt leben?
In einer Sache muss ich mich allerdings revidieren, es ist doch nicht egal wer nun an dieser
 Prüfung verdient, denn die Arbeit machen ja die Vereine, also sollten sie auch das Geld dafür einstreichen dürfen!

Jürgen


----------



## Rannebert (8. August 2016)

*AW: WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW*

Scheint ja allgemein ein gewisser Druck bei euch zu herrschen/geherrscht zu haben Kursteilnehmer zu werben. Wenn ich von bequemen Stühlen, guter Luft und leisen Beamern höre, dann frag ich mich, wie das damals in der Kneipe vom Kleingartenverein gutgehen konnte, als ich meinen Kurs gemacht habe. War halt Niedersachsen...

Kosten waren bei uns auch geringer, aber immerhin wurde das Geld vom Verein nur für zukünftige Fischereiprüfungen zweckgebunden verwendet. Und so macht das auch Sinn.

Sehr seltsam, was da abläuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

*AW: WAV Stuttgart gegen Ausbildungsmonopol des LFVBW*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam, was da abläuft.


Kurz und knackig aufn Punkt gebracht....


----------

